# A Time when Men were Men...



## Hugh Manatee (6 Nov 2015)

...and stems were really long. For those youngsters who think that a 60mm stem makes the steering a little twitchy and your position too stretched for safety, check these bad boys out!

I was just up in the loft looking for rear lights when i found some old stems. The green one was original equipment on my 1990 Saracen Kili Flier Comp. The only reason I took it off was to fit a 150mm Flexstem.


Ooooh, my back!


----------



## Drago (6 Nov 2015)

I remember those Girvin Flexstems. Hideous things, but they sell for a fortune now.


----------



## raleighnut (7 Nov 2015)

And sheep were scared.


----------



## ufkacbln (7 Nov 2015)

Naval joke:

When I joined up we had men of steel and ships of wood, now its the other way round!


----------



## mrbikerboy73 (7 Nov 2015)

Drago said:


> I remember those Girvin Flexstems. Hideous things, but they sell for a fortune now.


I had a mountain bike with one of those on it. I left the bike at a friends house and never collected it. Probably not a bad thing really. 
How about this beauty I've got?


----------



## Hugh Manatee (7 Nov 2015)

An original Velocity from a Joe Murray designed Kona. The twin bolt design was considered innovative back then.


----------



## Levo-Lon (8 Nov 2015)

The 1990 raleigh ATB i had was a bike built around a stem..id hate to have to ride that now


----------



## Drago (8 Nov 2015)

Geoff Apps was laughing his socks off at this scaffold-pole-for-a-stem antics. Alas, his laughing didn't take him as far as the bank.


----------



## Motozulu (8 Nov 2015)

Old boys thread


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (25 Nov 2015)

I remember the days of having a 140mm on a '89 PineMountain (powder-coated a very similar orange too)


----------



## OskarTennisChampion (25 Nov 2015)

Drago said:


> I remember those Girvin Flexstems. Hideous things, but they sell for a fortune now.



How do you think I feel ?.
I had a whole Pro-Flex bike 

I loved it really


----------



## galaxy (5 Dec 2015)

The good old days


----------

